# Beef Back Rib Rub?



## smokemaster (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking for a rub for Beef Back Ribs.  I'll be cooking 9lbs tomorrow. I was going to use Montreal Seasoning. I've used it on briskets before.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 18, 2010)

I just use my usual beef rub on beef ribs.


----------



## flash (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeffs will work fine. Another one you can make is MDM Rib Rub. Don't let the amounts of sugar fool you. My wife does not care that much for sweet and prefer's MDM over Jeff's. Do a Google search for it.

 If you need a store bought, Durkee's Chicken and Rib Rub is not bad at all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a couple I like on beef ribs and thats Jeff's is really good and then I use Old Bay rub is good too. Then you can mix some brown sugar into it for some added sweetness. Then Tip has and ShooterRick both have really good ones and I think it's in the wiki under rubs I believe.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 4, 2010)

I have Jeff's rubs, but it is not what I was looking for, I so i still look for the right taste, Anyone who has made the MDM it lists 1/3 cup sugar twice is this correct?


----------



## 5lakes (Jul 4, 2010)

I haven't tried MDM Rib Rub, so did a quick search on it. For sugar, it has both white and brown sugar, 1/3 cup each. If I were to make it, it does sound good, I would use 1/3 cup Turbinado sugar and 1/3 cup dark brown sugar.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is the link to what I am looking at

http://www.markdownmom.com/?p=151&cpage=1#comment-2292

It lists 1/3 cup granulated second and it also lists it as the 8th ingredient, is that a missprint or do i need 2/3 cup?


----------



## 5lakes (Jul 5, 2010)

I think that's a typo. That would be way to much sugar for me. Here's a link to what I was looking at:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071023083952AAKKQY9

It has the granulated sugar listed only once.


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like a misprint to me.

 I think that is more of pork rub. To much sugar for beef in my opinion.( but i don't like sweet beef.)


----------



## flash (Jul 5, 2010)

MDM’s FINGER LICKIN’ RIB RUB

Dry Ingredients–Only

1/3 Cup granulated sugar
1/3 Cup brown sugar
3 tspn. Old Bay Seasoning (sh-h-h, secret ingredient of MDM)
6 Tbspns. Kosher Salt or Coarse Mediterranean Sea Salt
¼ tspn. of paprika
1 tspn. dry mustard powder

2 Tbspns. ground black pepper
1 Tbspn. garlic salt
1 Tbspn. dried onion
1Tbspn. dried basil
 

We do use it more on pork, but the sugar amounts will not upset you. As I stated, my wife does not care for sweet, but loves this rub.


----------

